# My first kidding season coming up



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

i have two pregnant does , due in April. Trying to research as much as I can to be prepared not only for the actual kidding but the weeks and months following it. 

I plan on keeping any baby does for myself. And selling the bucklings once weaned. 

Any info or advice is welcomed. 

Something I’m curious about is , I’ve heard I should deworm the mom after she has the babies. Is this true ? Even if she has a good FAMANCHA score ? Is it safe for the babies ( they will be dam raised ) ?? 

Also , I don’t have exact due dates for moms but I read I give CDT about a month before they are due. Is this accurate? Do I also need to do a booster afterwards ( they’ve had cdt before).

And , At what age can I give the babies cdt ?

This is all over the place but I have so many questions and want to be prepared . Any info is helpful !


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> i have two pregnant does , due in April. Trying to research as much as I can to be prepared not only for the actual kidding but the weeks and months following it.
> 
> I plan on keeping any baby does for myself. And selling the bucklings once weaned.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on expecting your first kids! What type of goats are your girls?

Some people routinely deworm their moms after kidding, and some do not. I personally do a fecal and treat if needed after they deliver (high worm loads, showing poor FAMCHA, abnormal looking berries)

For CDT, if they've had the CDT given when they were younger, so the first shot and the second booster shot then I will give my pregnant does a booster CDT about 4-6 weeks before kidding.

I believe the age for babies is 6 weeks for CDT.

Some other advice:
Make up a kidding kit, something you can grab and go (I use a laundry basket and fill it with the essentials).

Also, make sure you have some colostrum on hand just in case (I bought the kind in a syringe from PBS).

One thing I'd advise you to do is to have some type of coccidia prevention in mind for when your kids hit the 6 week mark. You can do Corid, sulfamethoxy, Toltrazuril, baycox...just have something in your game plan so you stay on top of coccidia.

One valuable thing I did was to make some friends who have goats and who wouldn't mind me calling them when my does kidded. I had to call for one delivery and my friend talked me through pulling a kid during delivery. It was super reassuring to know I had someone who could help me out.


----------



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

That is all great advice. Another thing to consider before they arrive is how you plan to raise them, Dam raised, bottle fed, etc.? Depending on your plan you may need supplies on hand for that before the kids arrive on the scene.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Congratulations on expecting your first kids! What type of goats are your girls?
> 
> Some people routinely deworm their moms after kidding, and some do not. I personally do a fecal and treat if needed after they deliver (high worm loads, showing poor FAMCHA, abnormal looking berries)
> 
> ...


Thanks!
They are Nigerian dwarfs.
From what I understand they've both kidded once before.

That's some useful information ! 
I think I'll avoid worming unless they have a bad famancha score.

I will add colostrum to my list of supplies.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

OldTurtleMom said:


> That is all great advice. Another thing to consider before they arrive is how you plan to raise them, Dam raised, bottle fed, etc.? Depending on your plan you may need supplies on hand for that before the kids arrive on the scene.


I'm planning on dam raising , but giving them a bottle sometimes - if they let me.


----------



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

sunnystatekidz said:


> I'm planning on dam raising , but giving them a bottle sometimes - if they let me.


Dam raised is easier and better for kids when all goes well. Best wishes!


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

OldTurtleMom said:


> Dam raised is easier and better for kids when all goes well. Best wishes!


I was told if I dam raise I have to milk the goat all the way out each day , or she will get mastitis ...I think this is misinformation ??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

sunnystatekidz said:


> I was told if I dam raise I have to milk the goat all the way out each day , or she will get mastitis ...I think this is misinformation ??


Never heard of that. If they only have one kid, you will want to keep an eye on the udder or even go ahead and start milking her. But it is not a guarantee of mastitis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never heard of that either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A month prior to kidding give mama goats CD&T, unless they have never had it before start 2 months prior, with the initial vaccination and then 21 to 28 days later so, it lands just right for 1 month prior to kidding.
If you do not know a due date that will be complicated.

If the kids are born weak or crooked legs, give Bo-Se shot.

Dip the cords in iodine at birth.

Have a snot sucker, to help suck the mucus out of their nose and mouths.

Know the 30-45 minute rule, if she is in pushing labor, time it and if no kids are on the ground, wash up and go in. The kid isn't in proper position. 

Worming the mom after she kids is OK to do. The stress can trigger it, or you can monitor her FAMANCHA score. Yes, it is safe for the babies when the mama's are treated.

Be sure mama's teat orifices are open and flowing well and make sure the kids get their colostrum and are taught where to find the teat. 
Put a heat lamp out for them for 3 nights, in a bonding pen. Only her and her babies.
If they are doing well and nursing and mama is doing her job, the heat lamps can be removed therafter. 
If the kids are weak or not doing well with nursing or mama is not doing what she is suppose to, keeping the heat lamp on is OK, until you are sure they are OK.

The babies get their CD&T at 2 months old then, their booster shot 21 to 28 days later. 

There is so much to go through , so ask questions when the time comes. To best answer your questions.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> A month prior to kidding give mama goats CD&T, unless they have never had it before start 2 months prior, with the initial vaccination and then 21 to 28 days later so, it lands just right for 1 month prior to kidding.
> If you do not know a due date that will be complicated.
> 
> If the kids are born weak or crooked legs, give Bo-Se shot.
> ...


That was ALOT of helpful info I hadn't thought of. Very helpful!

For the bonding pen , is it okay to have both mamas and both sets of kids in it? I'm going to need to line something up.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I like to separate all does with kids...... some does steal kids, some hate the other does kids, too much can happen here. I know some don't have problems, but with planned breedings a year ahead and waiting for those precious kids, I don't risk it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can have them together, only if they are not mean to the other ones kids. 
Some Does will hit a kid hard, if it gets close to her, so watch that. 
If they gently tell the kid to go away, that is OK, slamming or throwing is not OK.
If they are too mean, they will have to be separate.

I do allow them bonding time in their own pen, for 3 nights, then if doing well, they can all go together if things go well.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

thanks guys.

When I feed the mom , do I need to remove the babies so that they don’t eat her food ( would they even be interested ?)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You shouldn't have to remove the kids. How old are they? They will eventually want to try Mom's food.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please dont leave buckets of water on the ground. It can be deadly to babies. I use large automatic dog waterers with the bottle of water on the back. I put the waterer on a concrete block. High enough for mama to drink. And babies cant reach or fall in.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Please dont leave buckets of water on the ground. It can be deadly to babies. I use large automatic dog waterers with the bottle of water on the back. I put the waterer on a concrete block. High enough for mama to drink. And babies cant reach or fall in.


Glad you mentioned that. 
I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You shouldn't have to remove the kids. How old are they? They will eventually want to try Mom's food.


They aren't born yet , lol.
I'm overly excited for them to arrive and trying to figure things out in advance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The best advice I can give in addition to above is give your pregnant does selenium this month! Have they had any selenium supplements? It's so essential to a successful kidding season.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> The best advice I can give in addition to above is give your pregnant does selenium this month! Have they had any selenium supplements? It's so essential to a successful kidding season.


No they haven't.
I'd like to hear more about this.
I've heard the margin between deficiency and toxicity is VERY slim so I'd like to be educated before giving it to them. I have a tube of selenium with vitamin E. Haven't used it tho.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What other sources of selenium do they get? Loose minerals?

Selenium toxicity doesn't happen often because most goats are deficient. U.s. soils are very mineral depleted. The Gel you have is the lowest concentration so least likely to approach toxicity. I can 100% say that if you haven't given like 3 Bo-Se injections this year, that gel is not going to harm them in any way and will DEFINITELY improve your kidding season. The horrors of a selenium deficient kidding season are something I don't want anybody to experience. I'd bet you to give them a dose of that every 2 weeks through kidding of they haven't had Bo-Se.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> What other sources of selenium do they get? Loose minerals?
> 
> Selenium toxicity doesn't happen often because most goats are deficient. U.s. soils are very mineral depleted. The Gel you have is the lowest concentration so least likely to approach toxicity. I can 100% say that if you haven't given like 3 Bo-Se injections this year, that gel is not going to harm them in any way and will DEFINITELY improve your kidding season. The horrors of a selenium deficient kidding season are something I don't want anybody to experience. I'd bet you to give them a dose of that every 2 weeks through kidding of they haven't had Bo-Se.


I've only had then about 5 months , but they haven't had bo-se or any other selenium since I've had them. 
I'm glad you let me know. I will look at the dosage on the tube I have and figure it out. They do get copper regularly , plus loose minerals. I live in central California , not sure how the selenium situation is here .


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Usually 4mL per month. I'd recommend doing that bi-weekly since they haven't had another stronger supplement. The concentration of selenium in that Selenium/E paste is drastically lower than the very popular Replamin Plus which is given weekly.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Usually 4mL per month. I'd recommend doing that bi-weekly since they haven't had another stronger supplement. The concentration of selenium in that Selenium/E paste is drastically lower than the very popular Replamin Plus which is given weekly.


Hi weekly until they kid ? They should kid beginning of April at the earlier. I can't say for certain they are pregnant but I'm almost positive they are. They were penned with a buck for a few Months. The paste I have is 'Kaeco selenium and vitamin E gel for goats'.

It says the dosage for adults is 4ml every 30 days. But I have tiny Nigerian dwarf goats....so idk ?

The guaranteed analysis on tube says : selenium max 23.3 mcg (1ppm)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Could you post photographs of the does so we can look for any signs of deficiency?

If they were mine personally, I would do the 4mL dosage even for miniatures. It's up to you what you feel comfortable with. I'd recommend bi-weekly until the kid then monthly after that.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Could you post photographs of the does so we can look for any signs of deficiency?
> 
> If they were mine personally, I would do the 4mL dosage even for miniatures. It's up to you what you feel comfortable with. I'd recommend bi-weekly until the kid then monthly after that.


Yes I can ! 
One of them is pretty tame , the other not so much. I'll try to get pics soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have nigi's too and I give selenium/vitamin e gel monthly until they're a month out from Kidding (4ml) then every other week until they kid. I also give an extra vitamin e caplet mixed in their grain once every other week (on the alternate week) to make sure the selenium is being used well. It's worked very well for me. 
I tried replemin and it was such a fight to get them to take it it wasn't worth it. I do keep it on hand to give if I think they're needing a booster dose in between the monthly gel.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Here’s some pics. I’ll try to get better ones soon. Would love opinions as to weather or not they appear selenium deficient and if so how you came to that conclusion. Keep in mind the black and white one just got copper - she looks copper deficient and I’m dealing with that.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I have nigi's too and I give selenium/vitamin e gel monthly until they're a month out from Kidding (4ml) then every other week until they kid. I also give an extra vitamin e caplet mixed in their grain once every other week (on the alternate week) to make sure the selenium is being used well. It's worked very well for me.
> I tried replemin and it was such a fight to get them to take it it wasn't worth it. I do keep it on hand to give if I think they're needing a booster dose in between the monthly gel.


Mine should be do as soon as two weeks but probably more like 4 to 6.

Do you give 4ml regardless of weight of the goat? Also, once you start doing it every other week is the dose still 4ml?


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Could you post photographs of the does so we can look for any signs of deficiency?
> 
> If they were mine personally, I would do the 4mL dosage even for miniatures. It's up to you what you feel comfortable with. I'd recommend bi-weekly until the kid then monthly after that.


I posted pics


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

sunnystatekidz said:


> Mine should be do as soon as two weeks but probably more like 4 to 6.
> 
> Do you give 4ml regardless of weight of the goat? Also, once you start doing it every other week is the dose still 4ml?


Yes, I give it the same dose all the time to adults and yearlings. The Selenium/vitamin e gel is pretty safe.

To young goats under 25 lbs I give 2.5ccs I just squirt it into a syringe to measure and do it that way. Newborns get a pea size drop swiped on the roof of their mouth at birth for two days or three day if really weak.

Truthfully the ringer/measure tool on the tubes are marked in 5cc's increments so they're probably getting closer to 5cc's but I don't fret over it.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

Okay I’ve decided to do the 4cc every other week bc they could be due very soon. Unfortunately I’ve been graining them throughout the whole pregnancy and now I’m hearing that’s a bad thing to do and results in huge babies so let’s hope that doesn’t happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## sunnystatekidz (Jul 20, 2019)

The moms had the babies. 
To worm the moms do I go with their current weight ? They just had the babies yesterday so I don’t believe their weight is accurate.

Ivermectin injectable orally is what I plan to use.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A mL of ivermectin high isn't going to cause any issues. Dose at 1mL per 30 lbs and round up on their weight. Repeat in 10-14 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------

